# 05 Nissan X Trail, looks imaculate, should I BUY?



## ccrew (May 17, 2011)

Hello Nissan friends!
Re: Purchasing an 05 Nissan X trail:

I have a hard decission to make, I have been doing a lot of researching and I'm just not sure if I should buy this vehicle or not! I really can't afford a payment as well as constant repairs. 
It looks like a new car, but has 180,000 km's on it. 
I may be unsure but not stupid, we are taking it to a mechanic as it is being sold "as is" (the dealer we are purchasing it from want about $1500 more to safety and certify, forget that!) even if it happens to need NOTHING! 
Anyway with this many km's on it and it looking so polished I would imagine that it has been cared for very well and that any issues were fixed promptly. 
I have a ton of things that I want our mechanic to check, (poor guy) but is there anything that anyone suggests I have looked at? And no he isn't NiSSAN but has been servicing my Subaru for years and doing fine (we did get the head gaskets for the Subaru fixed at a Subaru dealer though). Is there any way to tell what things have been fixed (since Nissan apparently doesn't do even "Global" recalls! :lame:
I'm just not sure if some people just got lemons or the vehicles had previous owners sometimes that were hard on the vehicles or towing etc. 
Tanks for any advice, ccrew


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

Hi ccrew. I owned an 06 Xtrail I purchased with 50,000 k's. At 80,000 I had to change all the brake pads. The dealer changed the wheel bearings on drivers side. It seems the X's have a problem with the bearings. Thank God it was under warranty. Then I traded it in. Other than that I liked the vehicle. Sure was cheap on gas. I personally wouldn't buy a vehicle with more than 100,000 on it. But that is just me. As far as trying to tell what has been done, unless you see receipts or the dealer has a record, there's no way to tell. If it's being sold as is from the dealer, I'd expect to get it for next to nothing. Also you won't have a warranty. I got 8 grand from the dealer on trade here in Canada and mine was able to pass the safety. How much does the dealer want?


----------



## ccrew (May 17, 2011)

Hi Lobogobo 
We will find out all about it tomorrow (as it's going to our mechanic) there is definately no warrenty by now (2011). They want $6500 and of course fees and taxes will be about another thousand. So out the door prob $7500 or so. I'm not kidding it looks as if it's been kept in a show room (and it was local lady driven) we live in Cottage Country Ontario, so we get a lot of snow and salt which makes me wonder how she kept it so perfect especially with so many km's on it! We offered less (cash) but he said he needs to get $65. If I find out and have time prior to going to work I will post what our mechanic says. If not I will post after 9 pm or the next day. I don't know if our mechanic will have time to check all the regula things as well as all that I have to check in a list LOL! Wish me luck! I do like this vehicle but don't want a lemon! Thanks for your reply, ccrew


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

They are nice vehicles but they sure aren't power houses. We are on the hwy all the time so we like some some umph. We traded ours in for a new XTerra. Post back with results.


----------



## ccrew (May 17, 2011)

*should I buy?*

Lobogobo
Thanks, and well I don't really need a power house vehicle, just one that is good in snow and reliable. Right now I have also a 4 cylinder 1998 Subaru Forrester (wish I could keep for back up as it is an old reliable) but too many little things that wouldn't cost so little need fixed. I feel a sense of Dejavu as I researched the (first ever Forrester) Subaru (98) and found it would need head gaskets and had it checked and told anyone that would listen but no one listened, we bought it and sure enough........ 
I just hope it's not a money pit as it has been for some.
Thanks, will let you know, it's in the shop as I write.... 
ccrew


----------



## ccrew (May 17, 2011)

Lobogobo
Sadly I decided to not purchase this beauty 
He went down another $500, but still it had too many km's and too much issues with them as I have been reading. Also it has been freshly painted (no wonder she's such a beauty!) And they say it's not a good sign to find that a vehicle for sale has just been painted makes one wonder what they are up to (covering rust etc.) 
Thanks for your help, and fortunately my ol Subaru is still reliable to take me around until the time in which I find my prince, LOL, ccrew


----------

